# need manuals for atlas 101.07403



## capt.ron (Jan 11, 2014)

got my first lathe craftsman atlas 101.07403 looks to be in pretty good shape want to rebuild carriage, saddle an tool post slide before i get started using it. need to know where to get manuals and parts for it.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 11, 2014)

Manual and parts are available at Clausings. They are the makers of these lathes etc so they are the place to go. 
You should also join up the yahoo group for Atlas Craftsman equipment as well.
Sears sells parts but the mark up from Clausings is too much and auction sites are used and abused parts. Buyer Beware.
Pierre


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2014)

Ron,

There is no operator's manual specifically on the 101.07403.  You should acquire a copy of the Clausing "Manual  of Lathe Operations".  I would suggest you look for one dated 1957 or earlier as the next edition after that only shows photos of the later 12" (Commercial) and the 6".  They turn up on eBay fairly frequently.  1955 seems to be common.  As Pierre said, Clausing still carries some parts for your model.  And eBay is a potential source.

The Downloads section on this site has a copy of the illustrated parts manual on the 101.07403 (and the next two models -just ognore the QCGB page).  However, you won't see the Downloads tab until you have a few more posts.  If you'll send me your email address today or tomorrow, I'll send you the PDF.

Robert D.


----------



## capt.ron (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks found manuals on ebay  looking for new parts if i can find them. nothing broke on machine everything works want to replace feed nuts tight the handles and go from there


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2014)

OK.  The cheapest source of new half nuts has been Clausing.  I would personally avoid the brass ones.  Brass wears pretty well (although not necessarily better than Zamak) but scars easily.  Which can happen if you don't always use the threading dial to see when to engage them.

Robert D.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Jan 14, 2014)

Vintage Machinery has this parts list in pdf. Here is the link:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/3398.pdf
I could not find any manual for this lathe on their site. 

Here is a link for Sears:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00020225/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=10107403

Sears has only a few part for this lathe and the main picture of the parts is terrible. Only large items are distinguishable. Their pricing is also at the gold and platinum levels.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 14, 2014)

You'll find an illustrated parts list for 101.07403 in our Downloads section.  The current version is combined with 101.27430/27440.  When we get the Downloads section fully back up and running, I'm going to replace that one with one that only covers the change gear model.  In the meantime, just ignore the page on the QCGB.

AFAIK, neither Sears nor Atlas ever did an actual operator's manual on the 101.07403.  Only the illustrated parts list.

Robert D.


----------



## sgriggs (Jan 15, 2014)

Ozark Woodworker reproduces machine manuals.  You can get a new printing of "Manual of Lathe Operation".  Here's their link.
http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/

Scott


----------



## capt.ron (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks everyone took the carriage,saddle an tool holder apart put it back together a couple times before i got it just right either to tight or to lose glad i did it dont know much about lathes but i think i got a pretty good machine want to replace the split nut and slide nuts next question is about oil i guess bar oil for chain saw on the gears  what about oiling the ways ,bearing ect.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2014)

Some prefer a tacky oil for the open gears.  Some (including Atlas) prefer a tacky grease.  I use Lubriplate and have for 30+ years.  For the ways, buy SAE 20 Way Oil.  For all other points, use non-detergent SAE 20.  In the early years, Atlas listed SAE 10 for all points except the gears.  In the mid-50's they changed the requirement to SAE 20.

Robert D.


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 17, 2014)

capt.ron 
 Check your PM I sent you a offer on a manual


----------

